# MAC - Red She Said Swatches - Holiday 08



## MAC_Whore (May 8, 2008)

Place all your *Red She Said* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Red She Said discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Red She Said colour story thread.*


----------



## wheresmytea (Aug 2, 2008)

Outspoken trio:





in sunlight:





swatched (bottom three):


----------



## anguria (Aug 2, 2008)

*DAZZLEGLASS IN MISS DYNAMITE
From ebay - Closetmustgo





*


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 5, 2008)

Miss Dynamite...
Click To Enlarge!!!






On my lips...no liner, no base


----------



## Debby1973 (Aug 8, 2008)

red she said (the red one) and quiet please ( the lighter one)


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 17, 2008)

Forgot one....


----------



## little_miss_mac (Aug 26, 2008)

I found this pic of the 129, 224, 242, 266, & 316 brushes on ebay! i'm not sure if i'm supposed to post it here but here goes.....


----------



## anguria (Aug 27, 2008)

with electro l/s >>


----------



## aziajs (Aug 30, 2008)

Miss Dynamite


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## kylam (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_miss_mac* 

 
_I found this pic of the 129, 224, 242, 266, & 316 brushes on ebay! i'm not sure if i'm supposed to post it here but here goes....._

 
I am a bit confused, these are NOT the Red She Said brushes! These are a set that came out with the Matt Murphy make up bags, note the gunmetal coloured metal parts.

Red She Said brushes have a red metal part as seen on the official product photos and the set has different brushes in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f250/mac-red-she...ay-08-a-98164/


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2008)

here is what i swatched.






pomposity, quiet please, red she said
soft pause, crazee






stark naked, enough said






dangerzone, outspoken, inter-view
persuasive, word-of-mouth, threesome

lucent, sheerbronze, silver aura

inter-view, threesome and word-of-mouth all have the same copper "zipper", and persuasive, dangerzone and outspoken all have the same silver "zipper".


----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 6, 2008)

Stark Naked BPB compared to Gentle Mineralize blush
(Natural light, with flash)















Stark Naked blush
Please ignore my dry lips and messy hair lol





Gentle mineralize blush





and... side by side (Stark naked on the right and Gentle on the left)
(I also added Baby Sparks Dazzleglass on my lips)





Hope that helps


----------



## Karrie (Oct 7, 2008)

Lipstick Pomposity


----------



## Karrie (Oct 7, 2008)

Fluidline Silverstroke


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2008)

Brassy, *Silverstroke *and *Blacktrack *Fluidlines





*Silverstroke *Fluidline





*Blacktrack *Fluidline


----------



## Phylz01 (Oct 10, 2008)

With Flash




Without Flash


----------



## damsel (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## lipglosseater (Oct 14, 2008)

Baby Sparks Dazzleglass:






Swatches:









Baby Sparks Dazzleglass over Lollipop Loving lipstick:


----------



## Karrie (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xjoycex (Oct 16, 2008)

Red she said & crazee


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 16, 2008)

All swatches done on NC35 skin & lips with no base:

Stark Naked BPB





Flash:





No Flash:





Dazzleglasses:
(T-B) Date Night, Love Alert, Miss Dynamite, Baby Sparks, Sugarrimmed

Flash:





No Flash:





Baby Sparks on bare lips:





Miss Dynamite on bare lips:


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 16, 2008)

*dazzleglasses:*





Date Night





Love Alert





Baby Sparks





Miss Dynamite





Sugarrimmed






*eyeshadows:*





Danger Zone





Inter-view





Outspoken





Persuasive





Threesome





Word-of-Mouth






*Lipsticks:*






*blushes and nail polishes:*





nail polishes (L to R: 2 coats of Rougemarie, 1 coat of Rougemarie, 1 coat of Beiged Bliss)





2 coats of Beiged Bliss


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 16, 2008)

Gentle Mineralized Blush v. Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush


----------



## mochabean (Oct 17, 2008)

Swatched on NC42 Skin. No base used. 


1st Photo- Swatch of Pomposity l/s (Top) vs Girl About Town l/s (Bottom)

2nd Photo- Word of Mouth MES Trio

3rd Photo- Persuasive MES Trio

4th Photo- Outspoken MES Trio

5th Photo- Threesome MES Trio


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 17, 2008)

Outspoken MES trio (no flash, natural light):





With flash:


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 18, 2008)

L to R: Crazeee, Eager (Permanent Lustre), Pomposity


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 18, 2008)

rougemarie nail lacquer (no flash):





rougemarie nail lacquer w/ flash:


----------



## duckduck (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## abbyquack (Oct 18, 2008)

Comparison Swatches

Dangerzone v. Mi'Lady





Dangerzone red v. Mi'Lady red (the same!)





Hot Contrast v. Dangerzone





Blooming (CoC) v. Stark Naked





Sugarrimmed (top) and Baby Sparks (bottom)


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 18, 2008)

rougemarie on nails - 1 coat (plz excuse the sloppy application):





baby sparks on NC25 skin:





baby sparks in natural light:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 18, 2008)

MAILER:


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

All swatches on NC20 (got rematched today!) skin


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 19, 2008)

Stark Naked with flash






Stark Naked NW20 with flash (sorry its not focused, color is pretty true) top is heavily swatched and bottom is blended.


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 19, 2008)

*blushes on NC20-25 skin (natural lighting)*





*Gentle vs. Stark Naked*





*blended:*





*top: Stark Naked
bottom: Nars blush in Sin *


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 21, 2008)

Crazee swatches





With flash





Without flash


----------



## piggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Pomposity w/ Date Night






no base or liner on lightest-shade-in-any-brand skin and under artificial light w/ flash






slightly worn under artificial light w/out flash


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Enough Said comparison swatches
Top...Warm Soul bpb
Middle left...OtherWorldly blush Middle ...Enough Said...right...Refinded Golden bronzer
Bottom...Spaced Out blush













​


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 22, 2008)

Miss Dynamite:


----------



## Marberry (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 24, 2008)

Love Alert


----------



## Karrie (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 25, 2008)

Pics are clickable! Dazzleglass = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Left to Right: Baby Sparks, Sugarrimmed, Date Night, Love Alert


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 25, 2008)

*clickable*
blooming on top, stark naked BPB on bottom:






on cheek (Nw15-20)


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 26, 2008)

MAC Holiday 2008

"RED, SHE SAID" LE LIPSTICK


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## luhly4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*MES trio : threesome*


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi! 

Date Night dazzleglass.. on nc25
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h37/suczo/mac2.jpg


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 3, 2008)

MAC *POMPOSITY* LIPSTICK RED SHE SAID COLLECTION
HOLIDAY 2008​


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 4, 2008)

Pomposity with Lipglass Pencil Liner Fuchsia Lining:


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 8, 2008)

*Dollymix *vs *Stark Naked* vs *True Romantic*


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are the pictures I have from Red she Said + pictures from Red she said L/S vs other lipsticks.
I can't make swatchs from the trios because they are not for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/SL370481.jpg


http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/SL370480.jpg
​_Threesome / Word of mouth / Interview / Outspoken._
_Dazzleglass Date night_
_L/S Red she Said ._


http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/SL370469.jpg


_Queen's Sin - Red she said - VG IV - London life - Lifesaver - Dubonnet - So Scarlet - & Rapturous ( Mattene) ._


----------



## magi (Nov 14, 2008)

MI LADY is more red than DANGER ZONE - DZ tends more to orange (although both look exsactly the other way in the pots. I suppose it´s because of the contrasts and the different pearl)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 22, 2008)

Stark Naked and Baby Sparks! Pics are clickable!













Thanks.


----------



## Liddi (Nov 23, 2008)

'red' she said (amplified) lipstick


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

